# Sq. Ft cost for framing addition



## izzysails2004 (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm wondering what the sq. ft. cost might be for an 18x16 addition. This would be footings, crawlspace, subfloor, framed walls and roof shingled. In my area finished construction is about $100/ sq ft. Any ideas?


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't understand the ?. If the cost/sq.ft. is $100 and you have 288 sq.ft. then it will cost $28,800. But you knew that...what am I missing? That sq.ft. cost seems a little low to me, though.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I believe he is asking, if finished construction costs are ~$100/sq ft, how much less than would it be, if he hired a contractor to do the excavating, concrete, framing and roof only. He is presumably contemplating doing the the electric, drywall, flooring, trim, exterior siding, painting, etc. himself.

The only way I know how do estimates is to get bids, and then start adding up material costs for the diy parts. Perhaps someone with more contruction knowledge than me (which would be most here) can give you and idea of what percentage of construction costs goes for what, but I'd only consider it a rough ballpark.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Bonus said:


> I don't understand the ?. If the cost/sq.ft. is $100 and you have 288 sq.ft. then it will cost $28,800. But you knew that...what am I missing? That sq.ft. cost seems a little low to me, though.


$100 SF finished .... sounds low to me too....


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Thankyou, Lanterdan, I see what he's getting at now. Unfortunately I don't have construction costs broken down that way either. Maybe one of the GC's will drop in on this.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Jan 20, 2006)

8 to 9 $ a sq ft.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Ryan, the title just says framing, but if you read he seems to want someone to dig and pour footers, as well as put on a roof. $8-9 seems very low to me if you include this as well. I could be completely wrong, but I just wanted to make sure you noticed that.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Jan 20, 2006)

8 to 9 to frame. sorry


----------



## North Country (Nov 5, 2006)

30-35/ s.f labor sounds approximate


----------

